# '97 Sentra GLE



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I bought my '97 GLE with 132k miles. That was about a year ago and now it has about 148k miles with these mods:

- Modified Air Intake
- Modified Exhaust (soon to get a CatBack)
- All performance fluids and filters
- Strut tie bar
- 15" rally rims @ 6 1/2" width
- Kumho ECSTA 711 size 195/50
- Massive weight reduction!!!
- New clutch (not performance)
- A few well placed LEDs

Believe it or not, this hardly cost me but a grand (thanks to a faulty clutch to be replaced).


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

any pics??


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nice


----------

